# Natural Valley Bars.. thoughts?



## Copia (Mar 22, 2007)

Yay or Nay 

They taste amazing, was wondering if they are ok to use to get your pre-workout carbs in?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 22, 2007)

Have you read the ingredients?


----------



## Copia (Mar 22, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Have you read the ingredients?




Roasted panuts, high maltose corn syrup, sugar, rolled oats, high fructose corn syrup, palm kernerl oil, crisp rice, wheat flakes, fructose, peanut butter, yogurt powder, canola oil, maltodextrin, salt, nonfat milk, soy lecithin, natural flavors, almonds, baking soda, honey, sunflower meal.


Calories 170
calories from fat 80

Total fat 9g
sat fat 2.5g

Sodium 150mg
Total carbs 19g
dietary fibers 2g
sugars 11g

Protein 4g

I mean the sugar is a bit high but I don't eat anything else during the day besides, whole grain bread, chicken strawberries, tuna and walnuts.... and I love it! lol


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 22, 2007)

Copia said:


> Roasted panuts, *high maltose corn syrup*, sugar, rolled oats, *high fructose corn syrup, palm kernerl oil*, crisp rice, wheat flakes, fructose, peanut butter, yogurt powder, canola oil, maltodextrin, salt, nonfat milk, soy lecithin, natural flavors, almonds, baking soda, honey, sunflower meal.
> 
> 
> Calories 170
> ...



See those bolded = garbage.  you could try making your own granola bars.
to avoid those shit HFCS.


----------



## Spud (Mar 22, 2007)

I agree, they do taste awesome. The peanut butter one is so good.


----------



## Copia (Mar 22, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> See those bolded = garbage.  you could try making your own granola bars.
> to avoid those shit HFCS.





Any recipes and any links would be appreciated.


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 22, 2007)

There is a thread in the recipe forum for homemade protein bars. Theres been a few members that have tried different variations with success.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 23, 2007)

I don't think they look all that great. I will get on of the Honey and Oat ones once in a great while if I'm pinched for time because it's usually the best thing your going to get out of a workplace vending machine, that is, where I live anyway.


----------



## Dynghetti (Mar 23, 2007)

to much sugar


----------



## DontStop (Mar 23, 2007)

personally, i like to make my own "bars"


----------



## kicka19 (Mar 23, 2007)

DontStop said:


> personally, i like to make my own "bars"



uuummmm explain?


----------



## DontStop (Mar 23, 2007)

umm
well you know
put ingredients together in a bowl...then into a pan

bake my own granola/protein bars...


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Mar 23, 2007)

Copia said:


> Yay or Nay
> 
> They taste amazing, was wondering if they are ok to use to get your pre-workout carbs in?


 
Are they the ones that are extremely crumby? I used to just throw em in yogurt because they made a huge mess otherwise.


----------



## bigsahm21 (Mar 23, 2007)

My thoughts are: put some peanut butter on them, or dunk them in milk, and they're the shit.  Also an awesome topping for ice cream or frozen yogurt.

Pre-workout though?  Wouldn't do it personally.  All depends on how strict u wanna be with ur diet.


----------



## Pianomahnn (Mar 23, 2007)

I hate high fructose corn syrup.  Why in the hell does Dannon need to add it to their already fruit sweetened yogurt?

FUCK YOU HFCS!!!  Fuck you and your stupid high fructoseness!!


----------



## ABCs (Mar 23, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I don't think they look all that great. I will get on of the Honey and Oat ones once in a great while if I'm pinched for time because it's usually the best thing your going to get out of a workplace vending machine, that is, where I live anyway.



Same here. I will do this only if I really need to eat something and didn't have a chance to bring anything to work (which is rare.) This is the only smart option out of the vending machine here. The Honey and Oats ones are so damn good though!


----------



## Phred (Mar 23, 2007)

Copia said:


> Any recipes and any links would be appreciated.


Look in the recipe section and search for protien bars.  Lots of choices.  I just mix Natty PB, Honey, oatbran and whey.  Spread out on a cookie sheet and cut into bars.  The only heating I do is the PB and the honey to may the mixture more mixible.  These end up being calorie dense due to high fat and high carbs.  So I cut into small (like 2inch by 2inch bars) and use pre-workout.  But check out the recipe section for many other choices.


----------



## Copia (Mar 23, 2007)

So basically they taste amazing but they are not AS good as one would think lol fair enough.

But I need to finish this batch cause they are good and when I go home the next weekend I am going to try and bake the very first thing ever.. :x


----------



## KentDog (Mar 23, 2007)

I don't think they taste that great at all. Quite frankly, I think they taste medicre at best. Like Vortrit and ABCs said, I'd only eat them if on the go and didn't have time to cook anything else.


----------



## Double D (Mar 23, 2007)

I eat the Kashi ones. They are full of fiber and protein.


----------

